# Drying BuD



## Aaronw (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going to try and dry one of my smaller plants in an unplugged mini fridge...The firdge seals in the smell! and you open it up once in a while and give them some fresh air and should work

Any thoughts?

I will keep posted, theres about 200 grams wet in there now

BTW i snipped all the bud down to just the bud, all leaves and everything gone


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2007)

Unless you open it alot its going to be to humid in an enclosed space.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2007)

Your asking for mould to ruin your 200gms


----------



## Aaronw (Oct 15, 2007)

Really? whast the difference between an enclosed mini fridge and in an enclosed can or paper bag? I will take them out but I am confused


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaronw said:
			
		

> Really? whast the difference between an enclosed mini fridge and in an enclosed can or paper bag? I will take them out but I am confused


 
Well Aaron, you need be confused no more!  There are three sticky threads on the top of the page where you posted this thread explaining the drying and curing process.

The fridge might work ok for the cure but not the dry.  the concensus is mainly that the fresh cuts should be in a cool, dark and dry place with lenty of air circulation for about a week, give or take depending on humidity and temp etc.

I hope this helps.....read the sticky's!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently found that drying the buds in a shoe box works wonders. It is dry, less humid and plenty of free air flow.


----------



## Aaronw (Oct 16, 2007)

Drying and/or Curing: 

What I do is, right after harvest, cut off the roots, trim the leaves off as much as possible, put the stalks in a brown paper grocery bag, and put the bag in a cleaned empty vegetable bin in the refrigerator, and stir the stalks around once per day for about ten days, and your crop will be completely dry. And, you will know that the crop is dry, when you can put a bud between your fingers and press with your thumb the middle stem will snap in two with little effort. 

Also, to increase the potency, remove some buds after fifth day from refrigerator, and fill a coffee can with 50% bud and 50% Dry-Ice, poke about 10 holes or so in the coffee can's lid, and store in freezer until dry-ice has evaporated, about two days, return buds to a brown paper bag, and store in the refrigerator's empty vegetable bin until buds are completely dry. 

* Vegetables can and will permeate the buds if vegetables are kept with/near/around buds [which no one wants]. 

* This method is suppose to increase the potency exponentionally. And, just by storing the buds in a freezer after the buds are dry, also will increase the buds potency. 

Storage: 

Cut buds from main stem, and put buds in masons' jars, and store in freezer




Refrigerators draw moisture from the air, causing anything inside one to dry out, pretty quickly. 

Ever put an uncovered piece of meat in the fridge? 

You get jerky in a few days. 

Most, if not all refrigerators have a shallow pan underneath them to catch that extracted moisture


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2007)

Aaronw said:
			
		

> Also, to increase the potency, remove some buds after fifth day from refrigerator, and fill a coffee can with 50% bud and 50% Dry-Ice, poke about 10 holes or so in the coffee can's lid, and store in freezer until dry-ice has evaporated, about two days, return buds to a brown paper bag, and store in the refrigerator's empty vegetable bin until buds are completely dry.
> 
> 
> * This method is suppose to increase the potency exponentionally. And, just by storing the buds in a freezer after the buds are dry, also will increase the buds potency.


 
Can you explain how this is suposed to increase potency?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2007)

I have heard this story before, sound like just an urban legend passing wrong info IMO


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have heard this story before, sound like just an urban legend passing wrong info IMO


 
From what I know on making bubble hash, logicly this would make the trichomes fall off easy making it less potent.


----------



## Aaronw (Oct 16, 2007)

I just posted it to show that you can dry out your weed in a fridge with no risk of mold


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 16, 2007)

Aaronw said:
			
		

> I just posted it to show that you can dry out your weed in a fridge with no risk of mold



A sealed box is a sealed box, no matter if it's a mini fridge or a Rubbermade vacuum sealed storage bin, as long as you have enough weed to take up most of the space.  That's assuming the boxes are clean and odor-free.  (One of the above posters thought you meant with the fridge running). Just open it up regularly to let the humidity from the weed out until it's ready.

As far as potency, it either has enough THC resin filled trichomes or it doesn't.  No tricks are going to make more of them magically appear, and I would think freezing would rupture the trichomes and let the resin out.  That just can't be good unless I'm missing something.  I would never freeze any bud I cared about.  You can refrigerate your smoking stash, but do it in small amounts if you're going to open it frequently.  Don't open the motherlode unless absolutely necessary.  Remember, every time you take it out into warm room air and open it up, water condenses on it, so too much in and out of the cold will mess it up.

These are my opinions, based on what I generally know about how sh!t works.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 16, 2007)

Lace it with opium, that oughta make it stronger.


----------



## jash (Oct 17, 2007)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Lace it with opium, that oughta make it stronger.


     :shocked:surely stronger...


----------

